# Pictures without makeup!



## Jeniwren (Jul 15, 2005)

This is a picture of me and my 94 year old Gran, neither of us are wearing make-up.  She has the most beautiful soft fine skin...
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id


----------



## singinmys0ng (Jul 15, 2005)

lol oh god here is mine

I'm the one holding that damn micky d's toy lol

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...carwithtoy.jpg

sry I had to put the url cause the pic is HUGE


----------



## stefunnie (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## littlemakeupboy (Jul 29, 2005)




----------

